# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hunt vs. Roy Nelson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hoping for a bloody mess


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunto.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunto is going to break Roy's chin into gravel. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gave my vote to Nelson but Hunt could easily take it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

UFC Fight Night: Battle of the Bellies

My two favorite HWs. I wanna see Hunt/Arlovski so...

HUNTO!!!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I went Nelson of coarse. I bet Roy would like a re-match with Arlovski.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't realize the UFC added a Sumo division.

:thumb02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The question is should Mark Hunt finally get a title shot after he beats Big Country? I think so.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> The question is should Mark Hunt finally get a title shot after he beats Big Country? I think so.


Na as big a fan of Hunt as I am, I don't agree. He's coming off of a draw and a KO loss. He needs at least another 2 wins after he beats Nelson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> The question is should Mark Hunt finally get a title shot after he beats Big Country? I think so.


There really isn't a question there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not sure Hunt's chin is quite what it was... He looked pretty shaky at times against Bigfoot. His power didn't look to crazy either. But you never quite know how Nelson will show up.

I can see Nelson taking this... I can see Hunt taking this,It could be a great fight... it could be truly awful if both gas. ill just watch this completely neutral and hope for the best.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The only reason you can even entertain the thought is because of his power. I can actually see Hunt dropping Cain but I dont think we WOULD see it.

He definitely hasn't earned a title shot but hay who gives a shit? Id watch that fight, I mean does it really matter who you put in there with Cain? 

JDS is still the only real threat chasing him so toss in whoever the fans want to see. 

There are a few fighters at HW who have the ability to beat Cain, I dont think the odds are very high that they will. But thats kind of the rub at HW, dudes like Hunt always have that one shot equalizer so you can never count them out completely.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

My head sees it as highly unlikely that Hunt walks into that big overhand that is all of Nelsons offense. But he was hit by JDS and for some reason I just feel like its going to happeb and Nelson is going to get the KO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> My head sees it as highly unlikely that Hunt walks into that big overhand that is all of Nelsons offense. But he was hit by JDS and for some reason I just feel like its going to happeb and Nelson is going to get the KO.


Nelson is always underrated, his chin isn't granite but its solid, regardless he slips and defends a good number of punches because he keeps his guard up and has good defense when he uses it. 

If Im walking into the cage as Roy, the first thing I do is start setting up the TD, because Roy can sub Mark if he gets it to the floor. 

He'll prob just go out and throw H bombs, if he has to stand for five he'll get dropped by one, lol.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Nelson takes this in the first round I reckon. I just dont see Hunt being able to avoid the big overhand.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

chills all over


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Roy Nelson by bigger belly.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Hunt wins by being a better striker. That draw should be a win and I was surprised at Kenny giving Bigfoot so much credit for the hunt fight when he was juiced up


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Nelson is always underrated, his chin isn't granite but its solid, regardless he slips and defends a good number of punches because he keeps his guard up and has good defense when he uses it.
> 
> If Im walking into the cage as Roy, the first thing I do is start setting up the TD, because Roy can sub Mark if he gets it to the floor.
> 
> He'll prob just go out and throw H bombs, if he has to stand for five he'll get dropped by one, lol.


Uhh... one guy who i would point to as having a granite chin is Roy Nelson, the punishment that guy took against JDS, Werdum proves it... the one time someone got to him in Arlovski does not disprove it... at least to me.


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going with Roy, but I wouldn't be surprised if Hunt wins. Anything could happen in this one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like Hunt to win... just because, well, Mark Hunt.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't like Roy. I'll be extremely happy if mark got to destroy overeem after this one


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

prospect said:


> I don't like Roy. I'll be extremely happy if mark got to destroy overeem after this one


The only way the Overeem fight happens is if Hunt loses.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Killz said:


> The only way the Overeem fight happens is if Hunt loses.


Or if he wins and asks for overeem....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

prospect said:


> Or if he wins and asks for overeem....


Nah, they wont put Overeem (coming off a loss) against Hunt coming off a win, regardless of what Hunt asks for. They'll give Overeem a winnable fight against a top 15 guy (like Ben Rothwell  ). 

If Hunt beats Nelson he'll be fighting someone like Brown or Werdum. Someone in the top 5-7.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Trust me. If both overeem and hunt wanted it. Then it's happening.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no idea why Overeem would want that fight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Killz said:


> I have no idea why Overeem would want that fight.


The only way he wouldn't want that fight . Is if he gave up after losing all those fights. And is now only fighting to squeeze out some more money while he can. 


But if he's still a fighter. If he still wants to be the world champion. If he still has the drive to take sacrifices then he would take the fastest way there and not take an easy fight. Because his star power can get him a hard fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Uhh... one guy who i would point to as having a granite chin is Roy Nelson, the punishment that guy took against JDS, Werdum proves it... the one time someone got to him in Arlovski does not disprove it... at least to me.


When you go back and watch the fight, the reason he can take those shots is because of how he takes the majority of them I.E. his striking defense, They dont all land flush because he keeps his hands up.

Like I said, he has a solid chin. I remember watching him in the IFL days and Ive been a fan of his forever lol.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hunts needs to keep doing what's been doing in terms of his conditioning and stay off his back. I don't really see Nelson hurting Hunt unless he gets careless. Must be nice knowing you have a strong chin cuz they both don't fight scared ever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> The only reason you can even entertain the thought is because of his power. I can actually see Hunt dropping Cain but I dont think we WOULD see it.
> 
> He definitely hasn't earned a title shot but hay who gives a shit? Id watch that fight, I mean does it really matter who you put in there with Cain?
> 
> ...



you act like it's inevitable that Cain will be champ despite the fact he is booked against a guy who has looked great and is a fa bigger threat to Cain than JDS. the next hw champ Fabricio Werdum


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Roy's a smart fighter... he's gonna trade a little bit and then he's take Hunt down and sub him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nah, I think Roy and hunt will stand and bang til one of them goes down. I'd be very surprised to see a takedown attempt by either man.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Roy's a smart fighter... he's gonna trade a little bit and then he's take Hunt down and sub him.


I'd be very surprised if Roy can take him down unless he's rocked him first. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe it's the same Mark Hunt a 185 Mousasi subbed years ago. I still have no clue on who's going to win.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> you act like it's inevitable that Cain will be champ despite the fact he is booked against a guy who has looked great and is a fa bigger threat to Cain than JDS. the next hw champ Fabricio Werdum
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Stranger things have happened but I don't think he's going to beat Cain.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

"Let them fight."


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Going with Hunt here... All things being close to equal, he is the better kickboxer.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Toxic said:


> you act like it's inevitable that Cain will be champ despite the fact he is booked against a guy who has looked great and is a fa bigger threat to Cain than JDS. the next hw champ Fabricio Werdum
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Cain is a beast on another level though... I don't see him losing for a very long time.

I also think JDS beats Wedum.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can see Nelson taking this.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

K R Y said:


> I'd be very surprised if Roy can take him down unless he's rocked him first.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree, Hunt is a ridiculously strong guy with tree trunk legs. He beat Bob Sapp in a tug of war contest. Throw in the fact that he actually takes training seriously now and there you go. Nelson doesn't have the wrestling or speed in my opinion to put him on his back without rocking him first.

I don't think Nelson will even try early on. I actually seem to recall Hunt going for take downs more than Nelson these days which is funny to think about when you consider their skill sets.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Cain is a beast on another level though... I don't see him losing for a very long time.
> 
> I also think JDS beats Wedum.


I strongly feel Jones would beat Cain, not that he'll move up anytime soon. 

I think JDS would put Werdum down again too, although the last fight they had cant really be used as an example.

I think some people might be surprised if Roy knocks Hunt out but I wouldn't be.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna say it: Mark Hunt wins by better cardio!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be pretty bummed if Roy Hamburglar Nelson is the one to end the feel good story of Mark Hunt's MMA resurgence. Nelson can absolutely win this fight, but I think Hunt is going to surprise some people (again) by mixing things up with his improved grappling.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hunt to send his ass packing to McDonalds.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't know if it has been mentioned but fightpass.com is running a free 7-day trial this weekend so people can check out this card.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned but fightpass.com is running a free 7-day trial this weekend so people can check out this card.


Listen to ^^^^^ this man..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rodolfo said:


> Roy Nelson by bigger belly.


Don't forget bigger beard along that. That thick beard must absorb some good 30% punching power. :thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned but fightpass.com is running a free 7-day trial this weekend so people can check out this card.


It's asking for payment information. Fck that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's asking for payment information. Fck that.


That's how they get you. You think it's a free trial until that first "automatic renewal" comes along. 

Streaming is our friend. Fight Pass is not.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I strongly feel Jones would beat Cain, not that he'll move up anytime soon.
> 
> I think JDS would put Werdum down again too, although the last fight they had cant really be used as an example.
> 
> I think some people might be surprised if Roy knocks Hunt out but I wouldn't be.


I think Jones is the only person who could beat Cain in the next several years.

I also favor Roy in this fight. As an underdog, he's a damn good bet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roy has ridiculous power, but come on, people - neither Mark Hunt nor his chin belong on a list featuring Struve, Schaub, Big Nog, Cro Cop and Herman. Mark Hunt ate Junior's best punches, and he'll damn sure eat Roy's. 

How many times must Hunto prove you people wrong? The comeback is legit. Pheelgood, take Hunt's name out of your sig. You make me sick


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its pretty depressing for me seeing Big Nogs name on that list...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's how they get you. You think it's a free trial until that first "automatic renewal" comes along.
> 
> Streaming is our friend. Fight Pass is not.


you legit just cancel once the event is over and won't be charged


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll think about it. Streaming works just as nicely. 

Anyone actually staying up for this event? I'll try but set my alarm for the main event just in case, lol.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'll think about it. Streaming works just as nicely.
> 
> Anyone actually staying up for this event? I'll try but set my alarm for the main event just in case, lol.


The quality is worth it. 

I'm up for the whole event./ But I can't sleep regardless since I'm at work lol


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Roy has ridiculous power, but come on, people - neither Mark Hunt nor his chin belong on a list featuring Struve, Schaub, Big Nog, Cro Cop and Herman. Mark Hunt ate Junior's best punches, and he'll damn sure eat Roy's.
> 
> How many times must Hunto prove you people wrong? The comeback is legit. *Pheelgood, take Hunt's name out of your sig. You make me sick *


Haha. I hope I'm wrong. I'm a big Hunt fan... but I've bet against Nelson one too many times recently.

I've just got a feeling. You know, I close my EYEEES!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Hunt!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hunt winning here will make up for Gomi getting destroyed


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HuntOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure who to give that round. I think Hunt landed a bit more.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Close round. I think I;d give it to Hunt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

******* Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Hells Yeah.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HUNTOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Freaking legend!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

holy crap what an uppercut!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

awwwwwwww yeeeee that was awesome


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Been with hunt since his fight with tuscherer and look at him now, buy his contract out dana? I think ******* not


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

And I was wrong... again. Man I love Hunt (a little ****).


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The idea that Roy was going to outstrike Hunt and KO him was a bit absurd. Hunt's chin and striking are unquestionable. Not to mention, he's on a serious hot streak, while Roy has been declining as of late. 

I count his fight with Bigfoot as a victory. How could you not appreciate such a feel-good comeback story? Gotta love Mark Hunt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The idea that Roy was going to outstrike Hunt and KO him was a bit absurd. Hunt's chin and striking are unquestionable. Not to mention, he's on a serious hot streak, while Roy has been declining as of late.
> 
> I count his fight with Bigfoot as a victory. How could you not appreciate such a feel-good comeback story? Gotta love Mark Hunt.


Ref saved silva form a possible finish in the 5th inthat fight plus bigfoot was on roids so yeah i count that as a win too.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hunt vs. Arlovski is going to happen. I can feel it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hunt strikes me as the guy who likes a layoff between fights but I'm going to the Sydney UFC event in 7 weeks and I would kill to have him turn around quick and get on that card.

Hunt vs Arlovski would be great.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They should just give hunt the title shot after Werdum/Velasquez. It's the fight that makes the most sense and a fight the fans would love to see. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Let's K R Y and pheel good shall we


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Overall from top to bottom this was one of the better cards in recent memory with some great finishes and Hunt just standing an watching Roy fall was a great way to end the night


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To hell with the referee for pushing Mark Hunt when he was clearly going to spare Nelson further damage. Ruined an almost perfect walkaway moment from Hunto.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was proud for AA for being the only one to KO Nelson but glad Mark got the W.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow that's the last time I'll bet against Hunt, one win from challenging for the belt I think. Dude is pure badass!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Did it look like Roy was contesting the stoppage? He seemed pretty upset after. Even when Hunt went to congratulate him he wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Did it look like Roy was contesting the stoppage? He seemed pretty upset after. Even when Hunt went to congratulate him he wanted nothing to do with it.


Neg rep to Roy Nelson for that. What was he thinking?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I was proud for AA for being the only one to KO Nelson but glad Mark got the W.


Well you'd never know that anyone else had stopped Nelson because the ufc never says anyrhing. Just how much damage he can take. I'm pretty sure Stann said this was the first time Roy had ever been knocked out. 

Roy was mad at the stoppage because the ref pushed Hunt and he tripped over Roy and in Roy's destroyed brain he felt he had a chance to survive.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Mark Hunt is the ultimate alpha male. Another casual walk away KO for Hunto - against a guy with one of the toughest chins in HW. I think this also backs up my Rothwell being (one of) the toughest HW's on the roster. Even hunt couldn't rock Ben Rothwell.

Don't be a kunt, rally for Mark Hunt!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Well that was enjoyable! I like Roy but seeing him drop like that was hella cool hehe


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't realise how old both of them are. I hope to be half the badass these guys are at that age.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy had a good first round, but it wasn't as good as it looked. Mark was in control the whole time, he was feeling out more than anything. Stann nailed it, Hunto changed up in the second round. Roy tried a bit of everything in the first, had some success, but Hunt has more gears than him and employing the jab in the second round brought the KO.

I'd love to see Hunto on the Nov Aus card, but I don't know who's ready and willing? It's 5 or 6 weeks away, but would be awesome for him to get and quick turnaround, another win and he's next in line IMO.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I think this also backs up my Rothwell being (one of) the toughest HW's on the roster. Even hunt couldn't rock Ben Rothwell.


Arlovski did both Nelson and Rothwell within the same year raise01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had to watch the replay. Thought it was showing later on today...heh.

Hunt does pose threats to Cain because besides Travis Browne he can land KO shots within very close proximity. Most fighters need mobility and range...not Hunt. Prolly one of the biggest sleeper fighters' in the organization's history. 

I still would very much like to see Hunt vs The Reem more because of the fact they're both K-1 champs repping inside the Octagon.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Wish Hunt could get on another PPV card and quit with the Fight Night's.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

almost dont want to see hunt figth cain... such a cool guy, he doesnt deserve the kind of damage cain would put on him.. 

put him against brown or arlovski


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Hunt is clearly one of the most entertaining in UFC right now. I just hope he is not fed to JDS or Cain anytime soon. I just love to watch him knock the the rest of the pack out of their socks. Barnett,Overeem,Browne or Arlovski next please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't want Hunt-Arlovski.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta agree with Rauno  Two favourite heavyweights and in my top 5 all time favourite fighters facing off. No thanks. Unless it's a five round war draw with both landing huge shots and eating them, then they hug at the end and become training partners, I'll be sad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Arlovski must fall so that Hunt may rise.

"Let them fight."


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If I had to choose. HAD too. I wouldn't. **** off :'(

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Arlovski did both Nelson and Rothwell within the same year raise01:


Yea, that really is insane when you think about it. I remember when everyone was calling for Arlovski's retirement after he got done in by Sergei in Strikeforce (myself included), and he's just completely turned his career around and proved that he can still hang with the big dogs. The dude has some serious will power to truck through that kind of ordeal mentally, make it back into the UFC and KO the likes of Big Foot.

I think Hunt vs Lovski is the next fight to make.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Battle of the toughest chins in MMA. Oddly enough, both guys possess one punch finishing but this will go the distance in a very even matchup. I think Roy can easily dominate the ground if he gets Mark down. Could be a submission win for Roy or they both just stand and bang it out to a decision...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Battle of the toughest chins in MMA. Oddly enough, both guys possess one punch finishing but this will go the distance in a very even matchup. I think Roy can easily dominate the ground if he gets Mark down. Could be a submission win for Roy or they both just stand and bang it out to a decision...


lol........?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Battle of the toughest chins in MMA. Oddly enough, both guys possess one punch finishing but this will go the distance in a very even matchup. I think Roy can easily dominate the ground if he gets Mark down. Could be a submission win for Roy or they both just stand and bang it out to a decision...


I assume you're in the UK as it airs here at 21:30 tonight. The event is over though man happened about 12 hours ago. UK showing is on a delay. Don't read any of this thread unless you want it spoiled 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunt would KO Arlovski in the first round. Let's not pretend that Arlovski is some great fighter now who had iron surgically implanted into his chin. Hunt will land a punch and Arlvoski will go night night.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

That just happened ...(delayed reaction) !!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

K R Y said:


> I assume you're in the UK as it airs here at 21:30 tonight. The event is over though man happened about 12 hours ago. UK showing is on a delay. Don't read any of this thread unless you want it spoiled
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ah, the UK, forever behind the times. I hear parachute pants are all the rage in the UK and news of 9/11 just broke.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Hunt shouldn't fight AA - he needs to fight someone above him in the rankings, then a title shot if he wins that. IMO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

At this point any fight with Hunt will be wildly entertaining so it could be Arlovsky, The Reem, Browne, Barnett, then off for the title shot. The Hw division is very interesting cuz literally everyone cancels one another with the exception of the top two.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

HUNTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Yeah. Now bring on Arlovski and let's see if Andrei has learned not to do stupid shit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hunt vs Anderson. Make it happen Dana!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Arlovski did both Nelson and Rothwell within the same year raise01:


Chin math hehe. I never could get how jds couldn't stop Roy. Then how Hunt couldn't stop bigfoot. Then stops Roy. 

I wonder about the theory that elevated testosterone helps your chin. Coz I think if hunt stopped Bigfoot like he should have then the chin math works!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JWP said:


> Chin math hehe. I never could get how jds couldn't stop Roy. Then how Hunt couldn't stop bigfoot. Then stops Roy.
> 
> I wonder about the theory that elevated testosterone helps your chin. Coz I think if hunt stopped Bigfoot like he should have then the chin math works!


I've always wondered about this. It must be the angle and positioning. For example Hunt running towards Manhoef then getting clocked with a huge counter which multiplied the force by three fold, yet he's the only mortal to withstand a full on Mirko LHK. Also he did take Roy' right hand bombs, and simply rolled with it. That same shot stunned and KOed everybody else. But that fight againt BF was amazing especially seeing that it's at the HW division. 

Til this day I wonder if Hunt took BF's win bonus awarded to him since he had PEDs. I seem to recall him saying that he didn't want it which was a nice gesture.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I've always wondered about this. It must be the angle and positioning. For example Hunt running towards Manhoef then getting clocked with a huge counter which multiplied the force by three fold, yet he's the only mortal to withstand a full on Mirko LHK. Also he did take Roy' right hand bombs, and simply rolled with it. That same shot stunned and KOed everybody else. But that fight againt BF was amazing especially seeing that it's at the HW division.
> 
> Til this day I wonder if Hunt took BF's win bonus awarded to him since he had PEDs. I seem to recall him saying that he didn't want it which was a nice gesture.


I don't remember if he took it but he did say he'd rather just have the win.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

One of the most intelligent performances I've ever seen by any fighter. Hunt comes out and paces himself perfectly, throws each punch 60%, doesn't freakout when Nelson had his back, great head movement, rolls with the punches, keeps his eyes up and his chin down. I really appreciate a performance that's intelligent because you just don't see it very often, he could have gone out and tried to bully Nelson but he didn't.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Battle of the toughest chins in MMA. Oddly enough, both guys possess one punch finishing but this will go the distance in a very even matchup. I think Roy can easily dominate the ground if he gets Mark down. Could be a submission win for Roy or they both just stand and bang it out to a decision...



Bet you a 100 i can predict the exact outcome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh god... never realized Hunt was one of those guys that thanks his lord and savior jesus christ after a fight.


Still... Hunt is the ******* man. His uppercut walk away knockouts are epic.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh god... never realized Hunt was one of those guys that thanks his lord and savior jesus christ after a fight.


I never understood why people hate it so much, how exactly is it harming you?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I never understood why people hate it so much, how exactly is it harming you?


The way I look at it is I don't mind it at all but I prefer it when they don't. I'm surprised anyone doesn't know this about Hunt though.

He can pull it off though. He is such a badass he is beyond criticism hehe


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a fan either really when fighters do that but Hunt is too awesome to give a damn about. He can give a full sermon for all I care. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Someone was going in this fight. It was going how I thought. Hunt's hands were low and the overhand right was so close so much. I thought it would land, but knew if it didnt then it was Roy in danger.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't care when Hunt does it, hate it when anyone else does it. In my opinion if you've just scored another uppercut walk away knockout you can thank anyone you damn well please.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

People need to put the whole Jesus Christ thing into context. With A LOT of people when they are going through serious hardships in life and they feel like they have no answer, even non religious people begin to pray. As a last resort they pray to Jesus Christ to save them from what ever mess it is they're in. When you pour your heart and soul into a prayer and then within the next day or next day you realise your prayers are answered and your problems have dissolved, are you not going to thank Jesus Christ?

Put yourself in those shoes for a second. You're going through a lot of trauma in your life and as a last resort you pray to Jesus Christ and miraculously your prayers are answered, how's that going to make YOU feel?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> People need to put the whole Jesus Christ thing into context. With A LOT of people when they are going through serious hardships in life and they feel like they have no answer, even non religious people begin to pray. As a last resort they pray to Jesus Christ to save them from what ever mess it is they're in. When you pour your heart and soul into a prayer and then within the next day or next day you realise your prayers are answered and your problems have dissolved, are you not going to thank Jesus Christ?
> 
> Put yourself in those shoes for a second. You're going through a lot of trauma in your life and as a last resort you pray to Jesus Christ and miraculously your prayers are answered, how's that going to make YOU feel?


A conspiracy theorist accepting of religion, never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To hell with the referee for pushing Mark Hunt when he was clearly going to spare Nelson further damage. Ruined an almost perfect walkaway moment from Hunto.


Yes, I can't remember a single fight where Hunt puts additional damage to his opponent after it was clear the fight is over. He has shown over and over againt that the moment he connects with a KO shot he knows he won and immediately stops fighting. Hunt is probably the safest opponent you can ever have when your lights go out.






While Dean wanted him to fight on, Hunt knew that Struve was done and walked away.



No_Mercy said:


> Had to watch the replay. Thought it was showing later on today...heh.
> 
> Hunt does pose threats to Cain because besides Travis Browne he can land KO shots within very close proximity. Most fighters need mobility and range...not Hunt. Prolly one of the biggest sleeper fighters' in the organization's history.
> 
> I still would very much like to see Hunt vs The Reem more because of the fact they're both K-1 champs repping inside the Octagon.


Overeem should (even without his recent losing streak) be definitely the underdog in this fight. Overeem's striking at HW was always primarily dangerous not because of his technique, but his strength. He's been able to push his opponents around by brute force and thereby set up his strikes. He wouldn't be able to do that with Hunt. Others have already mentioned how he won the tug of war contest against the 80-90lbs heavier pure muscle Bob Sapp - that shows how much he is rooted to the ground.
And Hunt is the more technical fighter between him and Overeem.

I think if this would be a fight in the close future without Overeem racking up some wins against lower level fighters, this would be Overeem's farewell fight from the UFC.



Rauno said:


> I don't want Hunt-Arlovski.





K R Y said:


> Gotta agree with Rauno  Two favourite heavyweights and in my top 5 all time favourite fighters facing off. No thanks. Unless it's a five round war draw with both landing huge shots and eating them, then they hug at the end and become training partners, I'll be sad.


Pretty dangerous fight for Arlovski with his chin. Of course he could land with on of his powerfull punches, but the longer the fight goes the more likely it will be that one of those casual looking hooks from Hunt will find that susceptible chin.



rabakill said:


> One of the most intelligent performances I've ever seen by any fighter. Hunt comes out and paces himself perfectly, throws each punch 60%, doesn't freakout when Nelson had his back, great head movement, rolls with the punches, keeps his eyes up and his chin down. I really appreciate a performance that's intelligent because you just don't see it very often, he could have gone out and tried to bully Nelson but he didn't.


Hunt's striking is often so underestimated because of his physique. But actually he has some of the best striking technique in HW. Very versatile and deceptive. Almost no other fighter against was so good at keeping the right distance and ducking Nelson's punches.



SideWays222 said:


> Still... Hunt is the ******* man. His uppercut walk away knockouts are epic.


And those uppercuts look so casual, just like funny pretend to punch moves.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Don't care when Hunt does it, hate it when anyone else does it. In my opinion if you've just scored another uppercut walk away knockout you can thank anyone you damn well please.


Haha, yes, Henderson should have thanked the judges first and foremost. But if Hunt wants to give his right fist a name and thank it, he shall not be hindered.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> A conspiracy theorist accepting of religion, never thought I'd see the day.


The fact that you even use the term "conspiracy theorist" indicates that you're under mind control.

"Conspiracy theorist" is a state sponsored manufactured term used to try and dismiss any one who questions or rebels against the establishment as "loony" or "crazy".


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> Hahahahahahaha


Case in point.

The irony of all of this is that Jesus himself was a "conspiracy theorist". He rebelled against the government of his day (Roman empire) and the bankers and they nailed him to a cross for it. If Jesus was was alive in today's society, they'd off him yet again, just without the crucifixion. Why? Because just like back then, too many people are still fast asleep and allow this madness to ensue.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Urgh get back on topic now, yeah? Thanks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If y'all want to discuss religion in MMA dig up the forum, there have been seperate threads for it in the past. 

I've said it multiple times after a Hunt victory - can't believe it's the same guy that got subbed left and right in Japan. Hunt's a straight tank in the 2010s.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I now know why Hunto is difficult to take down and to keep down. Usually when Roy goes for the takedown said opponent falls backwards. In this case he ran into a rhino and just got shrugged off. In that moment I think Roy realized...he was in deep doo doo. 

I'd like to see Roy vs BF, Rothwell and The Reem. All entertaining match ups. If Hunt continues his way he'll make his way to the title and probably be a 5:1 underdog which would be nice to make a modest bet. His uppercuts "should they land" could potentially hurt Cain in those takedown attempts.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I now know why Hunto is difficult to take down and to keep down. Usually when Roy goes for the takedown said opponent falls backwards. In this case he ran into a rhino and just got shrugged off. In that moment I think Roy realized...he was in deep doo doo.


Have you noticed how Hunt grabbed Nelson's foot instead of just shrugging him off after the Nelson had took his back and they still were in some sort of ground scramble¿ It made Nelson worrying about a grapple attack from Hunt and he created distance instead of grappling with Hunt. That gave Hunt the opportunity to stand up again. Tiny but savvy move in that situation. Hunt's awareness on the ground has much improved.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mark Hunt is a reptile.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mark Hunt is a reptile.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Gold.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mark Hunt is a reptile.


If Hunt would be a Reptile, he probably would look like this one: *Fat, yet deadly.*















ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Sorry, Clyde. Hope you didn't get a real neg, but that was priceless funny. :laugh:

Reptilian is the gif master. LOL.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

:thumb02:


ReptilianSlayer said:


>


You're just too closed minded, brainwashed and uneducated to see what is clearly right there...

Mark Hunt is a serpent from a different planet. That chin? That power Dude screams reptilian.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The fact that you even use the term "conspiracy theorist" indicates that you're under mind control.
> 
> "Conspiracy theorist" is a state sponsored manufactured term used to try and dismiss any one who questions or rebels against the establishment as "loony" or "crazy".


Agree. Other bullshit words:

Insane "what an insane person, believes everything he reads"
Truther "ah he's just a stupid truther"
Evidence "there's no real evidence here"
Proof "what proof, you haven't shown me any proof"
Believe "is that what you really believe?"
Think "you really think that?"

If someone is using phrases like these they are mostly likely brainwashed. I know what's up, although I don't like the reptilian theories due to lack of corroborative testimonies.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Country got knocked out? 










You're damn right he did! That's what you get for fighting Mark Hunt! Big fan of Roy, but I wanted him to lose so badly here. Mark Hunt for the title 2015!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No more off topic conspiracy truther brainwashed bollocks. Take it to PM's or start a thread somewhere else.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Conan neg was awesome.


----------

